# Do glow-light and neon tetras go good together?



## Guest (Jun 7, 2005)

do glowlights and neons fight? do they not like each other? do they school?


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

I don't imagine they would school...but these tetras need schools of their own species anyway. i believe they would get along fine, they are peaceful community fish.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

they go good together. Both are gentle. they do hang together too some of the time.
mouse


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2005)

actually, different types of tetras can school together. glo lights and neons will do just fine.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

I know different types will school, but I doubt these guys will...


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

There should be no problems mixing these two in a tank together. They will school with their own but ocassionaly school with each other. Typically in the wild this would not happen but in the limited space of a aquarium it is no uncommon for them to ocassionaly mix.

Wow pac-man you seem mighty young. But you type real well for your age. LOL


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

i don't really get it fish doc...lol? I guess? can u please explain the joke to me?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

on your age it says 1


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

> Pac-Man
> Wokka-Wokka-Wokka!!!
> 
> Join Date: Mar 2005
> ...


It wasn't a attack on you but than again I am starting to turn grey here with all you youngens.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

OH NOW I GET IT!!! lol...that is pretty funny... :lol: and by the way, 37 isnt that old. U got alot of life left in ya!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

not over the hill yet...


----------

